

S2Games ignores a 46+ page thread of Mac Users - No support - johnernaut
http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=347059
S2Games, makers of Heroes of Newerth, have been ignoring the Mac community for over 3 months because of an issue where there's no sound in-game on the client for OS X Lion, which many users have payed a decent amount of money for.  Pretty ridiculous.
======
laserdance
Worst Customer Service I've ever experienced. The thread started in September
and there's been no official announcement yet.

------
catchh
Most unprofessional thing I have seen.

